# Lochgoilhead



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just back from a week away with the school to Lochgoilhead, a trip with the new first year pupils for team building activities such as raft building, kayaking, mountain biking, abseiling burn running - a superb week outdoors, a few scenery pics 











Pics taken using IPhone 5S.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely scenery.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

looks nice enjoyed motorbikeing up in scotland only let down was haveing to ride 20+mile for a chippy from hotel.did fortwilliam etc


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

a stunning part of the world, one of my favourite places. looks like the weather was kind to you.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

chrisc said:


> looks nice enjoyed motorbikeing up in scotland only let down was haveing to ride 20+mile for a chippy from hotel.did fortwilliam etc


To some of us, that's an advantage - I like isolation


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Beautiful views!


----------

